# RuneCryption



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I have written a game for the BlackBerry PlayBook called RuneCryption. After releasing it last month in App World, I ported it over to Android. This week, Amazon approved it and it is now in the Amazon Appstore!

Here are a couple screen shots:
















The premise is simple. Memorize the pattern before the stones scatter, then place the stones back into the same color order. It starts out simple, with just four stones, with the pattern growing for each new level. There are timed and untimed modes.

It always intrigued me how many items we can recall. That's what started me developing this game. It helps to build memory recollection. I can get through the easy levels rather quickly, although I haven't made it through all 18 level. I keep wondering if anyone will be able to complete the highest level (without cheating), which has 48 stones to remember.

Available in the Amazon Appstore

There is also a web version for playing in a Flash-enabled web browser, for anyone who would like to try it out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Xopher,

Congratulations on your game!

As a developer, you may promote your your game, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar:  you may have one thread and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time.  New threads will be removed.  Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to.  And, you may not make back-to-back posts within seven days.  If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks!  

Best,

Betsy 
KB Moderator


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Will do! I've been a long time member here, and will definitely keep to the rules.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Woot! CrackBerry.com just did a full review (including a video review) of RuneCryption!

http://crackberry.com/give-your-memory-work-out-rune-crytion-blackberry-playbook

The Android version plays just the same.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Version 1.2 was just released and published on Google Play and the Amazon Appstore (Amazon even posted the update quickly!). Changes include:

- More devices supported. 
- Different game layout for 3:4 ratio displays (timer on top). 
- Sound effects added to menus and game play. 
- Larger text on information screens. 
- Settings screen for resetting scores and toggle sounds. 

The web version has also been updated to version 1.2. I keep hoping Amazon will pick it up as their FAotD, but they haven't yet.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Amazon informed me that RuneCryption for Android is featured in the *Popular Games for Android* category this week!










I'm just honored at the response it has received. The BlackBerry 10 version has been featured in BlackBerry World and has been in their Top Paid Games category several times. This is the first time Amazon has featured it. It's tough for an indie developer to get their apps noticed, especially with such a large catalog of apps and games to compete with. To have Amazon feature it is really exciting. 

The game is up to version 1.3.2 and has added in several features that have been asked for. If you've tried RuneCryption, I'd love to hear what you think about it. Please remember to rate and review!


----------

